# NGD - Darkglass Alpha Omega



## Radau (Dec 15, 2017)

This thing gets nasty, I love it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2017)

I'll ask just to get it out the way...

How do they compare?


----------



## Radau (Dec 15, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll ask just to get it out the way...
> 
> How do they compare?


If you stack them together they open the space time continuum


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 15, 2017)

Radau said:


> If you stack them together they open the space time continuum





I’m wondering the same thing. I just have a peavey minimax as my amp, so I’m wondering if getting a DG will make me sound like I have as much talent as Nolly.  But seriously - I’ve never heard a DG in person, but I like what it says it’s supposed to do for the tone.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 15, 2017)

but seriusly how do they compare. Ive never though about owning a dirt pedal for my bass, and for a lot of years (even written post in this forum) I kinda was opposed to them. Mostly because didnt really "need" them and because everything else out there sounds like garbage. But the mroe and mroe I see playtroughs and reviews of darkglass stuff the more Im liking one of these, prob to add an extra bite in my tone, like 10% gain.

but couple of questions:

1- how does it sound fingerstyle?. 99% of the demos I see are done witha pick, which is a different sound altogether 

2- The only thing I have never seen in any demo. The EQ part of it. Is it only for the dirt? or does it functions as a general EQ for the dry signal too?. If so, would it work with the pedal "off" too?

reason why I ask is because Im on a situation/place where I dont have my amp, and cant really get one, but I might be start playing with some people acoustic/singer-songwriter stuff for bar gigs/events kinda stuff. So I was thinking to use one of these as they double up as a DI which is great, and use the dirt for home metal playing, but I have no need for the dirt in this gigs, but kinda need some "pre" and "EQ", soomething to replace my lack of an amp. I could get something like the Ampeg SCR DI, which as an ampeg user would be perfect, but then I didnt like the demos of the dirt chanel, sounds like any other bass drive out there, like crap.


----------



## Radau (Dec 16, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> but seriusly how do they compare. Ive never though about owning a dirt pedal for my bass, and for a lot of years (even written post in this forum) I kinda was opposed to them. Mostly because didnt really "need" them and because everything else out there sounds like garbage. But the mroe and mroe I see playtroughs and reviews of darkglass stuff the more Im liking one of these, prob to add an extra bite in my tone, like 10% gain.
> 
> but couple of questions:
> 
> ...



1. It sounds fantastic
https://www.dropbox.com/s/23czu537hxw1j16/Statues Stacked.mp3?dl=0

2. If you turn the drive all the way down it'll act like a clean preamp, otherwise it's just overall EQ. If you want a clean tone go for the B7KU where you can switch the distortion on/off

Overall, The AO is like an angry, grunty B7K with two drive circuits


----------



## lewis (Dec 16, 2017)

so, can you stack them?.

A/O acting as a "clean preamp" style platform with the Darkglass b7k acting as the OD infront?.

If I were a bassist I think I would just get the B7k, the A/O, the line 6 g10 wireless and the Cali Compressor all on one board and call it a day.


----------



## lewis (Dec 16, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> I’m wondering the same thing. I just have a peavey minimax as my amp, so I’m wondering if getting a DG will make me sound like I have as much talent as Nolly.  But seriously - I’ve never heard a DG in person, but I like what it says it’s supposed to do for the tone.


they are absolutely amazing in person.
One of these things where you know it will sound good, but nothing prepares you for the "holy shit that sounds amazing" tone you actually hear.
My bassist in my band is using his B7K + my Keeley compressor infront of his Peavey bass amp with 4 speaker bass cab with my HD Pro connected to the bass amp using a Monuments album tone

every aspect of the this chain together regularly gives him a "omg this frigging tone" look on his face every band practice. Im happy to lend my gear out to him just for this look alone, let alone because I love jamming with such a huge bass sound haha.


----------



## Radau (Dec 16, 2017)

lewis said:


> so, can you stack them?.
> 
> A/O acting as a "clean preamp" style platform with the Darkglass b7k acting as the OD infront?.
> 
> If I were a bassist I think I would just get the B7k, the A/O, the line 6 g10 wireless and the Cali Compressor all on one board and call it a day.



Dropbox link I posted is them stacked, B7KU in front of the AO


----------



## lewis (Dec 16, 2017)

Radau said:


> Dropbox link I posted is them stacked, B7KU in front of the AO


oooh I missed that.
Will listen now


----------



## lewis (Dec 16, 2017)

Radau said:


> Dropbox link I posted is them stacked, B7KU in front of the AO


holy crap it sounds amazing........... <3


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 19, 2017)

Radau said:


> 1. It sounds fantastic
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23czu537hxw1j16/Statues Stacked.mp3?dl=0



This made for a really fun jam track  Thanks for sharing ha!


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 19, 2017)

Radau said:


> 1. It sounds fantastic
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/23czu537hxw1j16/Statues Stacked.mp3?dl=0
> 
> 2. If you turn the drive all the way down it'll act like a clean preamp, otherwise it's just overall EQ. If you want a clean tone go for the B7KU where you can switch the distortion on/off
> ...


cheers bro. Still deciding what to do.

Kinda like the idea of the B7K, but the price is ouch, but then I know Im gonna be like "I should have bought the A&O one", same if I do the opposite lol. Im also considering to get the mini version of the A&O as a pedal.

or my other option is to sell my Line6 Firehawk, and use the money I could have used for the B7K and get a HelixLT, better sounds for my guitar, and I would have that pedal included for my bass. Only problem is to find a way to sell the pedalboard in this remote location Im living...... This if I buy it trough Thotman, as its the onyl palce affordable enough for me, forget about buy it here its like 800$ more


----------



## Radau (Dec 20, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> cheers bro. Still deciding what to do.
> 
> Kinda like the idea of the B7K, but the price is ouch, but then I know Im gonna be like "I should have bought the A&O one", same if I do the opposite lol. Im also considering to get the mini version of the A&O as a pedal.
> 
> or my other option is to sell my Line6 Firehawk, and use the money I could have used for the B7K and get a HelixLT, better sounds for my guitar, and I would have that pedal included for my bass. Only problem is to find a way to sell the pedalboard in this remote location Im living...... This if I buy it trough Thotman, as its the onyl palce affordable enough for me, forget about buy it here its like 800$ more



I have a Helix floor that I use in conjunction with the DG stuff and it's fucking awesome


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 20, 2017)

well aparently on hte alst update for bass, theres a B7K pedal on the Helix, have you compare it to the original?, also hows the bass amps on it?, any good ampeg stuff?


----------



## Radau (Dec 20, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> well aparently on hte alst update for bass, theres a B7K pedal on the Helix, have you compare it to the original?, also hows the bass amps on it?, any good ampeg stuff?


B7K emulation is great, I'm perfectly happy to use that in a situation I'm not able to bring my B7KU. I don't use the bass amps too much, I generally use A clean B7K and a dirty B7K on split paths and run them into IRs. Sounds phat


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 20, 2017)

Radau said:


> Sounds phat


Phat indeed!!, but it can be a tinny bit more  doo it! *muuuahahahaha* 3

yeh sounds great. If I manage so sell my Firehawk I think this would be the way to go, as I would spend around the sme to upgrade it than buying the pedal, plus I would have much more for my gutiar ect. Specially here where I live where Ic ant have amps or monitors 

thanks bro.

Nice Bongo!


----------



## Radau (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks! I love these basses hahaha


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 21, 2017)

yeh I got a love/hate relationship with them. They look cool, but sometimes they look awfull. And Im yet to see one in live and try them, so I dont wanna risk getting one only to hate it latter on.

whyyyyy oh whyyyy they cant do a 5 string stingray 24 frets!!


----------



## Radau (Dec 21, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> yeh I got a love/hate relationship with them. They look cool, but sometimes they look awfull. And Im yet to see one in live and try them, so I dont wanna risk getting one only to hate it latter on.
> 
> whyyyyy oh whyyyy they cant do a 5 string stingray 24 frets!!


I ordered the stealth black about 6 years ago without ever seeing one in person, so it worked out for me haha


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 21, 2017)

hahah nice one


----------



## Radau (Dec 22, 2017)

While I'm here, NNGD
Super Symmetry


----------



## R34CH (Jan 2, 2018)

A little bit of a necrobump but I've been thinking of picking one of these up. The thing is my bass already has a DG Tone Capsule so I'm wondering if I'm better of going with an Omicron instead and forgoing the tone controls.

Thoughts?


----------



## Radau (Jan 2, 2018)

If you don't need the eq then go Omicron


----------



## R34CH (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah I'm assuming the DG TC should be able to make up for not having the EQ.

Thanks


----------



## Radau (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe the AO's Bass @ 80 Mids @ 500 and Treble @ 5k and the TC's Bass @70, Mids @ 500 and High mids @ 2.8k or something, not a huge difference!


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 3, 2018)

there's gonna be some difference, the AO eq is post distortion, the TC gonna act as a pre dist EQ


----------



## Restarted (Jan 3, 2018)

This might be a ridiculously stupid question, but for someone who records bass -> Scarlet Focusrite -> VSTs, would these pedals be a good investment to add before the Focusrite?


----------



## R34CH (Jan 3, 2018)

Beheroth said:


> there's gonna be some difference, the AO eq is post distortion, the TC gonna act as a pre dist EQ



Yeah I figured there would be some difference especially due to this fact. I just don't know if it is a large enough difference to warrant going with the Omega over the Omicron.

In reality I'll probably wait so long thinking about it that the AO's will start hitting the used market.


----------



## Radau (Jan 3, 2018)

Restarted said:


> This might be a ridiculously stupid question, but for someone who records bass -> Scarlet Focusrite -> VSTs, would these pedals be a good investment to add before the Focusrite?


If you dig how it sounds then yes


----------



## Restarted (Jan 4, 2018)

Radau said:


> If you dig how it sounds then yes


Thanks for the reply  and thanks for enabling my GAS. Yeah those pedals sound really good to me


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 16, 2018)

Sweet pictures, even sweeter sound


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Jan 18, 2018)

R34CH said:


> Yeah I figured there would be some difference especially due to this fact. I just don't know if it is a large enough difference to warrant going with the Omega over the Omicron.
> 
> In reality I'll probably wait so long thinking about it that the AO's will start hitting the used market.



Not having the EQ will take away a fair amount of tone shaping.


----------



## R34CH (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah...ultimately I'll probably just wait for the AO's to come down in price on the used market as I don't have an urgent need for it.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 12, 2018)

I know im bumping an old thread but I'd be flogged for starting a new one.

Played with my buddy's AO and its great. I can easily dial in a decent tone via my eleven rack for recording bass. I was considering other options for versatility and the B7k ultra has caught my eye so I considered purchasing both. At that point, I could find a microtubes 500 for the cost of those two pedals and I was wondering if, for recording purposes only, that preamp would serve me better than two pedals. Not satisfied with the eleven rack's bass capabilities by itself so I definitely need something to supplement.

Your dropbox link wasn't working anymore as I realize its a few months old but the youtube video sounded pretty ace.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Feb 12, 2018)

DG has recently released the A/O Ultra. It has graphic EQ for more control of the midrange, but (more importantly IMO) the DI output now has a built in speaker sim with the ability to load custom cab IRs.

If I was looking for a preamp/DI for recording that's what I'd be looking at.


----------

